# how do I get more bass in my cabin? i have subs in trunk



## nero1943 (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi guys

first time posting here, I have a 99 318i and i got tired of the stock radio so I upgraded my deck to alpine 9835, JBL 1200.1 amp, JL 12W7 in 1.65 cu feet seald box. I still have the stock speakers in the front. I've removed the rear deck speakers since the bass is all trapped in the bass. I have no ski hole. What should I do? i've heard ppl cutting the rear decks. But I am not tooo sure what to do.


----------



## nero1943 (Feb 7, 2005)

here is a list of what I have on the 318 now

--RF 4 gauge wires
--RF Fuse holder
--RF 1.0 farad Capacitor
--Stinger Hyper RCA
--Stinger Hyper RCA Y splitter x2
--Alpine 9835
--JL 12 W7 in sealed box ( 1.65 cu feet)
--JBL bp 1200.1


----------



## noflash (Jul 4, 2003)

There is a firewall behind your rear seat. I removed my ski-pass-plate with good results. Obviously you can't do that, but there is nothing stopping you from cutting your own hole into the plate.

Be careful though! I'd take it back to a high-end stereo install shop and see how the've overcome this before. I am thinking it'd be safe to cut a hole about the size of a ski-pass. Say, a rectangle 7" wide by 10" high.

But ASK A PROFESSIONAL!! My words above are not an endorsement that it is safe to cut metal on your bimmer. Just thinking out loud.

Good luck.



nero1943 said:


> Hi guys
> 
> first time posting here, I have a 99 318i and i got tired of the stock radio so I upgraded my deck to alpine 9835, JBL 1200.1 amp, JL 12W7 in 1.65 cu feet seald box. I still have the stock speakers in the front. I've removed the rear deck speakers since the bass is all trapped in the bass. I have no ski hole. What should I do? i've heard ppl cutting the rear decks. But I am not tooo sure what to do.


----------



## nero1943 (Feb 7, 2005)

yes yes I've been hearing cut the ski pass but even if I do my seat is still blocking the air!!!!!!!!!! I asked the shop and they told me to cut the rear deck.


----------



## JST (Dec 19, 2001)

More bass in your cabin?

Ask Babe.


----------



## noflash (Jul 4, 2003)

nero1943 said:


> yes yes I've been hearing cut the ski pass but even if I do my seat is still blocking the air!!!!!!!!!! I asked the shop and they told me to cut the rear deck.


No, no. Listen to advice. I have a relatively mild Basslink in my trunk. Initially, I could hear nothing. Fold down the rear armrest pull down the back cover (velcro), pull out a 3-inch thick piece of insulation (it is the shape of the ski-pass and perforated), knock out the metal ski-pass plate (it is spot-welded, you need a hammer and flat ended crow bar). Now your bass comes though clear as day

You ask for advice from someone with experience and then write it off?

Bass does not need air to travel. Lay your ear on your desk and bang on it with your fist -- hear anything?

You think all these cars with subs in the trunk are driving around with their rear seats folded down?

Get busy.


----------



## DeCePtiCzXe39 (Oct 23, 2004)

I just recently upgraded my stereo system. I hav a JBL 600.1 amp to 1 12" JBL sub in a custom ported box and there's A LOT of bass going thru my cabin. Im thinking it's because of the ported box. Maybe if u dont want to cut any metal in your car u can try putting yur sub in a ported box. That's just my opinion and just trying to giv u an idea to get more bass in yur cabin. Well, i hope all goes well!


----------

